# Canon EOS R3 and Canon EOS R5 to receive new firmware next week



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 15, 2022)

> Both the Canon EOS R3 and Canon EOS R5 will receive new firmware next week. We have been told that some cameras are returning from service with the new firmware already installed.
> The new firmware will be focused on video improvements for both cameras. Sorry photographers.
> We’ll let you know the second that new firmware goes live across Canon’s web sites.



Continue reading...


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 15, 2022)

I haven't updated my firmware at all on the R5. 
If fact I've rarely done it in the past with all my other cameras.
Do people recommend it for the R5. Did it genuinely improve anything - focus tracking in particular in the last firmware update?
I'm a sort of "if it ain't broke don't fix it" type of person but if tracking was improved I'd take that


----------



## Viggo (Jul 15, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> I haven't updated my firmware at all on the R5.
> If fact I've rarely done it in the past with all my other cameras.
> Do people recommend it for the R5. Did it genuinely improve anything - focus tracking in particular in the last firmware update?
> I'm a sort of "if it ain't broke don't fix it" type of person but if tracking was improved I'd take that


I think of it as always an improvement or else they wouldn’t release it. Loads of new functionality from the original firmware.


----------



## DBounce (Jul 15, 2022)

I’m really really hoping Canon will allow us to shoot video utilizing the full sensor height. We deserve the option of using the entire sensor to capture video. It’s easy enough to crop in post to whatever aspect ratio required.

As thing stand, these cameras are only full frame in photo mode. In movie mode, they are all crop sensor cameras.


----------



## vjlex (Jul 15, 2022)

My guess this is just about the new lenses being released, but I would love to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## another_mikey (Jul 15, 2022)

Improved subject tracking and expanded eye tracking for different subjects are just 2 of the things that come to mind over the original firmware, but there are more added features as well. Plus I am sure many bug fixes. As a software developer in a former life, I can tell you that these firmware updates are almost certainly very heavily scrutinized and tested, so that there is going to be a very low risk of anything negative. Canon has also shown a willingness to put out quick updates in those rare cases that an previous update has any unintended consequences. 

Bottom line - you are missing out on new features and reliability if you do not keep your firmware up to date.

ML


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 15, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> I haven't updated my firmware at all on the R5.
> If fact I've rarely done it in the past with all my other cameras.
> Do people recommend it for the R5. Did it genuinely improve anything - focus tracking in particular in the last firmware update?
> I'm a sort of "if it ain't broke don't fix it" type of person but if tracking was improved I'd take that


Canon DSLRs firmware updates did only very rarely contain anything but fixes to obscure bugs, but it’s a bit different now. Some of the R bodies have received significant improvements and new features.


----------



## Bonich (Jul 15, 2022)

vjlex said:


> My guess this is just about the new lenses being released, but I would love to be pleasantly surprised.


"The firmware will be focussed on video functions only." Are those lenses banned from photography? ;-(

I will need the lens profile of the already ordered RF24 not just in the R5 but in the R as well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 15, 2022)

Bonich said:


> I will need the lens profile of the already ordered RF24 not just in the R5 but in the R as well.


Do the lenses themselves now contain the correction profiles and transfer them to the camera?

The latest firmware update for the EOS R was in Nov 2020 and added support for the RF 70-200/2.8 and RF 100-500. The RF 14-35/4L was announced in June 2021, and when I mounted it on my EOS R the correction profile was in there. Of course, it's possible that the firmware update from 7 months earlier contained the profile for the 14-35, and for obvious reasons Canon did not list that lens with the update.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Do the lenses themselves now contain the correction profiles and transfer them to the camera?
> 
> The latest firmware update for the EOS R was in Nov 2020 and added support for the RF 70-200/2.8 and RF 100-500. The RF 14-35/4L was announced in June 2021, and when I mounted it on my EOS R the correction profile was in there. Of course, it's possible that the firmware update from 7 months earlier contained the profile for the 14-35, and for obvious reasons Canon did not list that lens with the update.


It starts to look like something Canon may use to force people to upgrade. Is Canon going to provide firmware for new lenses released 10 years from now? That would be quite a list of cameras to have to support. The R5, R3, R1 might be safe bets, but anything below that is probably going to end up unsupported within 5 years. The cinema cameras will probably get updates too but at some point its all going to run out. Personally I don't get a 24mm with 11% distortion. I'm guessing it will have similar image quality in the corners compared to the 24-240mm at 24mm. Why a prime 24mm needs to have that amount of distortion is confusing to be sure. Perhaps Canon has simply lost the plot. Time to switch to Nikon?


----------



## scyrene (Jul 15, 2022)

A general question I've been meaning to ask for a while: can firmware be updated wirelessly, or is it still done the old way by loading onto a memory card?


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 15, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Do the lenses themselves now contain the correction profiles and transfer them to the camera


Yes, afaik Canon said so when the R mount was introduced.

EDIT:
EOS R white paper page 35, figure 42


----------



## Monte (Jul 15, 2022)

scyrene said:


> A general question I've been meaning to ask for a while: can firmware be updated wirelessly, or is it still done the old way by loading onto a memory card?


My R3 did an update when I connected it to my iPhone via the app. So the R3 will do it without the old load it on a card method.


----------



## swisssnap (Jul 15, 2022)

What nobody hardly ever writes about is that the R3 is in urgent need of a firmware fix regarding issues such as the camera crashing after switching off from sleep mode (it no longer can be powered on until the battery is removed and reinstalled) and that the camera sometimes drains the battery all the way down even when powered off. I know as a fact that I‘m not the only one dealing with these issues, but I guess there are too few R3s out there that this would be a major discussion topic. Nevertheless, it is a little disappointing from my perspective since I‘ve had this pricy camera since May now and this has yet to be addressed. So I‘ll be keeping my fingers crossed that this is hidden somewhere in the new firmware.


----------



## jam05 (Jul 15, 2022)

vjlex said:


> My guess this is just about the new lenses being released, but I would love to be pleasantly surprised.


Camera video update for lenses?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 15, 2022)

swisssnap said:


> What nobody hardly ever writes about is that the R3 is in urgent need of a firmware fix regarding issues such as the camera crashing after switching off from sleep mode (it no longer can be powered on until the battery is removed and reinstalled) and that the camera sometimes drains the battery all the way down even when powered off. I know as a fact that I‘m not the only one dealing with these issues, but I guess there are too few R3s out there that this would be a major discussion topic. Nevertheless, it is a little disappointing from my perspective since I‘ve had this pricy camera since May now and this has yet to be addressed. So I‘ll be keeping my fingers crossed that this is hidden somewhere in the new firmware.


Sorry you’re having issues, hope the update addresses them. 

I’ve had my R3 since last November and never experienced a freeze/lockup or unusual battery drain.


----------



## Monte (Jul 15, 2022)

I’ve had two freeze/lock-ups in the month that I’ve had mine. There was a similarity between both, I think I was viewing images on the back screen, zooming in and out etc.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jul 15, 2022)

Removing the 100% arbitrary 29:59 record limit in the R5 would be a smart move. I'm looking at an R7 purely for it's no record limit, but would consider another R5 (or R6) if they did that.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 15, 2022)

I wonder what they’re looking to update with this firmware. It is very unfortunate that the R3, R5/R6, and R7 all use totally different autofocus systems now…and no, the R7 does not have the R3 AF system, it has a bastardized version with deliberately less intuitive controls. Give everything the R3 AF system. It’s damn near perfect and I hate using any other camera because of it!

Hopefully we find the R5 gets a nice update to disable the movie record limit. I doubt there is anything they can do now to further improve overheating performance, but it would be cool to see the gauge system from the R7 - if that’s even possible.


----------



## Roo (Jul 15, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sorry you’re having issues, hope the update addresses them.
> 
> I’ve had my R3 since last November and never experienced a freeze/lockup or unusual battery drain.


Ditto - 2 x R3 since February and none of those issues experienced.


----------



## Danglin52 (Jul 15, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sorry you’re having issues, hope the update addresses them.
> 
> I’ve had my R3 since last November and never experienced a freeze/lockup or unusual battery drain.


I am not saying the problem doesn't exist, but I have had my R3 since initial shipment and have not seen either issue. I was in Africa for 17 days last month and not a single glitch or lockup. I had one issue with AF, but that was the extent of the issues I have experienced. Basically, the camera could not lock on the eyes of an elephant that was charging (mock) and instead of focusing on the big gray head filling the viewfinder it locked on an area over the back of the elephant. Most active encounters of my 3 trips and I took almost 30k photos.


----------



## gmon750 (Jul 16, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> I haven't updated my firmware at all on the R5.
> If fact I've rarely done it in the past with all my other cameras.
> Do people recommend it for the R5. Did it genuinely improve anything - focus tracking in particular in the last firmware update?
> I'm a sort of "if it ain't broke don't fix it" type of person but if tracking was improved I'd take that



Not sure why you wouldn't want to. I bought my R5 last December and I've upgraded the firmware each and every time, which was quite a few. Haven't had any issues. It's to your benefit to keep the firmware current. With the R5 being so new, I'm sure there were half-baked functions and stability issues that didn't get addressed yet.


----------



## dlee13 (Jul 16, 2022)

I’ve lost all hope of getting zebra highlight warnings 

I recently got a Fuji X-S10 to compliment my R6 which does have them and it makes me then even more!


----------



## t.linn (Jul 16, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> I haven't updated my firmware at all on the R5.
> If fact I've rarely done it in the past with all my other cameras.
> Do people recommend it for the R5. Did it genuinely improve anything - focus tracking in particular in the last firmware update?
> I'm a sort of "if it ain't broke don't fix it" type of person but if tracking was improved I'd take that


With these newest mirrorless camera bodies—particularly the high end bodies—it is typically a good idea to update the firmware. I'd wait a week or two to make sure nothing problematic has popped up with the new version. Then I'd go for it. New versions always contain bug fixes and often contain significant feature updates or additions. For example, tracking performance is one of the ways the R5 is said to have gotten better for stills shooters. Vehicle tracking has been added to people and animal tracking. For video shooters, CLOG3 was added, among other things.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jul 16, 2022)

Hope the new firmware would add some R7 features.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 16, 2022)

For the record, I’ve had an ongoing issue with my R3 locking up when using electronic shutter and longer exposures like 1/5 of a second. Canon couldn’t reproduce the problem and writhing the first 15 photos of getting the camera back it froze up.


----------



## Jethro (Jul 16, 2022)

Firmware and other software updates (ie all of them: not just Canon cameras) tend to have a multitude of minor bug fixes included, which never make it onto the published list of changes. If possible, it's always a good idea to do them. But, agreed, not for a couple of weeks in case something untoward ends up happening!


----------



## Chig (Jul 16, 2022)

DBounce said:


> I’m really really hoping Canon will allow us to shoot video utilizing the full sensor height. We deserve the option of using the entire sensor to capture video. It’s easy enough to crop in post to whatever aspect ratio required.
> 
> As thing stand, these cameras are only full frame in photo mode. In movie mode, they are all crop sensor cameras.


Well it's only cropped to give the standard video aspects of 16:9 for TV and 1.9:1 for cinema isn't it ?


----------



## sanj (Jul 16, 2022)

DBounce said:


> I’m really really hoping Canon will allow us to shoot video utilizing the full sensor height. We deserve the option of using the entire sensor to capture video. It’s easy enough to crop in post to whatever aspect ratio required.
> 
> As thing stand, these cameras are only full frame in photo mode. In movie mode, they are all crop sensor cameras.


Interesting. Can you please tell me what is the crop factor on R5 while shooting 4k video? Thank you, I would be checking here often for your reply. Thanking you!


----------



## m4ndr4ke (Jul 16, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> I haven't updated my firmware at all on the R5.
> If fact I've rarely done it in the past with all my other cameras.
> Do people recommend it for the R5. Did it genuinely improve anything - focus tracking in particular in the last firmware update?
> I'm a sort of "if it ain't broke don't fix it" type of person but if tracking was improved I'd take that


Well, if you haven’t updated at all then “it is broken”, so you should try to fix it. The IBIS bug that existed in the past is really annoying.
And you’re missing funcionalities.


----------



## juanmaasecas (Jul 16, 2022)

sanj said:


> Interesting. Can you please tell me what is the crop factor on R5 while shooting 4k video? Thank you, I would be checking here often for your reply. Thanking you!


He means 16:9 aspect ratio or 1.85:1, etc., not the whole sensor. Shooting “full frame” could be nice for vertical videos or frame grabs…


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 16, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Do the lenses themselves now contain the correction profiles and transfer them to the camera?
> 
> The latest firmware update for the EOS R was in Nov 2020 and added support for the RF 70-200/2.8 and RF 100-500. The RF 14-35/4L was announced in June 2021, and when I mounted it on my EOS R the correction profile was in there. Of course, it's possible that the firmware update from 7 months earlier contained the profile for the 14-35, and for obvious reasons Canon did not list that lens with the update.


According to Canon the data is provided by the lenses. My suspicion is that bodies needed new algorithms to deal with the more severely distorted lenses like the 24-240 and 16mm.


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 16, 2022)

Are those algorithms not a part of the data stored in the lens?


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 16, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Are those algorithms not a part of the data stored in the lens?


I assume they are not, having them in-body allows for using more intensive versions on more powerful processors. It would be nice if the digic X can do a slightly better job than the digic 8.
And you can pick a faster, but lower quality algo when recording video.


----------



## shire_guy (Jul 16, 2022)

Jethro said:


> Firmware and other software updates (ie all of them: not just Canon cameras) tend to have a multitude of minor bug fixes included, which never make it onto the published list of changes. If possible, it's always a good idea to do them. But, agreed, not for a couple of weeks in case something untoward ends up happening!


I probably would have erred on not taking the new firmware for the R5, if it was video only, but I think you have raised a good point on the non disclosure.


----------



## Juangrande (Jul 16, 2022)

juanmaasecas said:


> He means 16:9 aspect ratio or 1.85:1, etc., not the whole sensor. Shooting “full frame” could be nice for vertical videos or frame grabs…


Vertical videos are never nice. Can we just stop with that nonsense social media platforms need to allow mobile devices to be rotated so proper horizontal videos can be viewed full screen rather than forcing vertical videos to br the norm.


----------



## Franklyok (Jul 16, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> I assume they are not, having them in-body allows for using more intensive versions on more powerful processors. It would be nice if the digic X can do a slightly better job than the digic 8.
> And you can pick a faster, but lower quality algo when recording video.


Maybe canon will make algorithms downloadable ( from lens ) just as lens profiles are downloadable from lens.


----------



## Otara (Jul 16, 2022)

Juangrande said:


> Vertical videos are never nice. Can we just stop with that nonsense social media platforms need to allow mobile devices to be rotated so proper horizontal videos can be viewed full screen rather than forcing vertical videos to br the norm.


 
In 15 years we'll probably have people complaining about silly horizontal videos.


----------



## fr34k (Jul 16, 2022)

LSXPhotog said:


> I wonder what they’re looking to update with this firmware. It is very unfortunate that the R3, R5/R6, and R7 all use totally different autofocus systems now…and no, the R7 does not have the R3 AF system, it has a bastardized version with deliberately less intuitive controls. Give everything the R3 AF system. It’s damn near perfect and I hate using any other camera because of it!
> 
> Hopefully we find the R5 gets a nice update to disable the movie record limit. I doubt there is anything they can do now to further improve overheating performance, but it would be cool to see the gauge system from the R7 - if that’s even possible.


Actually they could: The R7 has a badge behind the screen warning about higher temperatures, the R5 does not. The R5 could get a software toggle where you'd have to read and accept the extended temperature range on the backside and therefore use the camera up-to higher temperatures internally.

But what I'm really hoping for are waveform and/or histogram during recording (from the R5 C), M-fn not being the only button to toggle between video and photo AND cycling through the custom modes, depth composition for focus bracketing (from the R7), AF-linked spot metering (!!!!!) and maybe also a few AF improvements taken from the R3/R7.

In my opinion the R5 (and R3 for that matter) have a ton of possibilities to get better in software, the hardware is very capable but the software restricts them unnecessarily, but there may be quite a few of updates lying ahead, where they could reveal more of the beast that resides inside the R5 (and R3). (R5 II in ~2024 -> update 3/year -> at least 4 updates to go)


----------



## Warrenl (Jul 16, 2022)

deleted


----------



## Warrenl (Jul 16, 2022)

Ive only had 2 lockups on my R3 when I first got the camera, and never had any battery drain.
I did do the firmware update and have not had a lockuop since then

I got the R3 in the first batch of deliveries.
The only thing that bugs me with the R3, is that the eyecuo keeps falling off. Ive lost the original one and had to replace it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 16, 2022)

Juangrande said:


> Vertical videos are never nice. Can we just stop with that nonsense social media platforms need to allow mobile devices to be rotated so proper horizontal videos can be viewed full screen rather than forcing vertical videos to br the norm.


‘The norm’ is changing. More media content is consumed on mobile devices than on televisions, that’s been true since 2019 and the gap is widening. 

I’d be happy share the data with you…what’s your fax number?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 16, 2022)

Warrenl said:


> The only thing that bugs me with the R3, is that the eyecuo keeps falling off. Ive lost the original one and had to replace it.


Odd. I have taken it off a couple of times to swap it with the facecup (the ER-eE that Canon calls an eyecup, but that thing is huge!), and I have to work at getting the stock eyecup off. I can’t see any way it would fall off on its own.

I did misplace the hotshoe cover, but Canon sells those now so I bought a replacement and a spare.


----------



## DBounce (Jul 16, 2022)

Chig said:


> Well it's only cropped to give the standard video aspects of 16:9 for TV and 1.9:1 for cinema isn't it ?


Isn’t it better to have the flexibility to:
• Reframe
• Support Different aspect ratios… not only for TV, but also social media.
• Support both 3:2 and 4:3 aspect ratios for use with widely available affordable anamorphic lenses.

So what would you lose by Canon doing this? Nothing! As Canon users we have absolutely nothing to lose and everything to gain.

This is comparable to “baked in colors” vs RAW and Log. It’s about having flexibility in post rather than having the camera maker those decisions.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Jul 16, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> ‘The norm’ is changing. More media content is consumed on mobile devices than on televisions, that’s been true since 2019 and the gap is widening.


And the eyes moving by genetic mutation on top of each other soon?

The normal section you display in a vertical video is nearly nothing. If you have a standing person or what its ok (like a portrait photo), but if you have any environment a vertical video makes no sense at all.... yes, a vertical video is fullscreen on a phone if you are holding it in a typical manner, but thats it.


----------



## DBounce (Jul 16, 2022)

sanj said:


> Interesting. Can you please tell me what is the crop factor on R5 while shooting 4k video? Thank you, I would be checking here often for your reply. Thanking you!


I think you know the horizontal crop remains unchanged. It’s the vertical crop that is changed. I calculate the vertical crop factor as 1.21:1.

I’ll be checking back frequently for your reply.


----------



## Juangrande (Jul 16, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> ‘The norm’ is changing. More media content is consumed on mobile devices than on televisions, that’s been true since 2019 and the gap is widening.
> 
> I’d be happy share the data with you…what’s your fax number?


Oh I’m quite aware of the changes but my point is you can still rotate your mobile device into a horizontal orientation when filming and also the mobile apps could easily be configured to display a full screen horizontal video when the user rotates the mobile device. YouTube already does this. If you’ve ever watched a sport video (especially surfing) in vertical format you lose so much of the scene/action that would be so much better in landscape mode. Even when blogging, i dont need to see the ground and the ceiling when theres so much more info to the right and left. To compensate the filmers pan back and forth quickly which is disorientating. Think of coverage of a live event unfolding, the viewer doesn’t need to see my shoes and the sky, but a wide horizontal would be useful. All this all started because all the nubs* are to lazy to rotate the orientation of their mobile device when filming. “I have spoken”.  

* like a noob/newb except whereas a newb fails because of lack of experience, a “nub” has the experience and knows better but still fails.


----------



## Juangrande (Jul 16, 2022)

davidcl0nel said:


> And the eyes moving by genetic mutation on top of each other soon?
> 
> The normal section you display in a vertical video is nearly nothing. If you have a standing person or what its ok (like a portrait photo), but if you have any environment a vertical video makes no sense at all.... yes, a vertical video is fullscreen on a phone if you are holding it in a typical manner, but thats it.


Exactly!! All because the average person is too lazy or clueless to rotate the phone when filming we now have a vertical standard for filming for social media ‍ 
There needs to be an international campaign to educate the populace on this 
Its gonna come to lowering your social credit score, its the only thing people respond too. We’re headed that way as a society anyways.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 16, 2022)

Juangrande said:


> Oh I’m quite aware of the changes but my point is you can still rotate your mobile device into a horizontal orientation when filming and also the mobile apps could easily be configured to display a full screen horizontal video when the user rotates the mobile device. YouTube already does this. If you’ve ever watched a sport video (especially surfing) in vertical format you lose so much of the scene/action that would be so much better in landscape mode. Even when blogging, i dont need to see the ground and the ceiling when theres so much more info to the right and left. To compensate the filmers pan back and forth quickly which is disorientating. Think of coverage of a live event unfolding, the viewer doesn’t need to see my shoes and the sky, but a wide horizontal would be useful. All this all started because all the nubs* are to lazy to rotate the orientation of their mobile device when filming. “I have spoken”.
> 
> * like a noob/newb except whereas a newb fails because of lack of experience, a “nub” has the experience and knows better but still fails.


Sure, people can just rotate their phone to a horizontal orientation, but many don’t want to – the shape of the phone makes it easier to hold vertically in one hand, and that is even more the case as devices get larger. Look at what you just said, “…nubs are [too] lazy to rotate the orientation of their mobile device,” which means you recognize that the default way people hold their phones is vertically. 

If content pops up in landscape format, users may bypass it in favor of vertical content. Producers are incentivized to produce vertical content. It’s not a question of inexperience or laziness, it’s about knowing your audience and producing content for it. 

Anecdotally, that’s what I do with my phone. If I’m shooting a clip I plan to share with my kids, I shoot vertical because I know they’ll likely watch on their phones. But if I’m shooting a clip for myself, I shoot horizontal because I know I’ll likely view it on my computer.


----------



## Juangrande (Jul 16, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sure, people can just rotate their phone to a horizontal orientation, but many don’t want to – the shape of the phone makes it easier to hold vertically in one hand, and that is even more the case as devices get larger. Look at what you just said, “…nubs are [too] lazy to rotate the orientation of their mobile device,” which means you recognize that the default way people hold their phones is vertically.
> 
> If content pops up in landscape format, users may bypass it in favor of vertical content. Producers are incentivized to produce vertical content. It’s not a question of inexperience or laziness, it’s about knowing your audience and producing content for it.
> 
> Anecdotally, that’s what I do with my phone. If I’m shooting a clip I plan to share with my kids, I shoot vertical because I know they’ll likely watch on their phones. But if I’m shooting a clip for myself, I shoot horizontal because I know I’ll likely view it on my computer.


I’m prepared to die on this hill! Lol. Otherwise vertical movie theater screens are on the horizon. They’ll have to change the shape of the theaters of course to be taller and narrower. 
I suppose a comprimise would be square phones haha.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 16, 2022)

Juangrande said:


> I’m prepared to die on this hill! Lol. Otherwise vertical movie theater screens are on the horizon. They’ll have to change the shape of the theaters of course to be taller and narrower.
> I suppose a comprimise would be square phones haha.


It’s your funeral.  

Certainly content producers know whether their main audience will be mobile or tv/cinema. I don’t think Taika Waititi will be shooting Thor: Affection and Lightning in vertical format. 

But quality phone content can be produced in either orientation. For example, my RRS phone clamp lets me mount my phone on my RRS tripods in either orientation. 




I took that shot with my iPhone, but I cropped it square so you can’t tell if I was too lazy to rotate my phone.


----------



## DJPatte (Jul 16, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> I haven't updated my firmware at all on the R5.
> If fact I've rarely done it in the past with all my other cameras.
> Do people recommend it for the R5. Did it genuinely improve anything - focus tracking in particular in the last firmware update?
> I'm a sort of "if it ain't broke don't fix it" type of person but if tracking was improved I'd take that


But it HAS been broke and they have fixed it! Run for it Forrest, run!!


----------



## Inspired (Jul 16, 2022)

Hoping for recording limit taken away. Better control over the R5 overheating. But what would be really cool is taking $1500. off the R5 and $2500. off the R3


----------



## AlanF (Jul 16, 2022)

Inspired said:


> Hoping for recording limit taken away. Better control over the R5 overheating. But what would be really cool is taking $1500. off the R5 and $2500. off the R3


Hope springs eternal. (More polite than @neuroanatomist 's old Irish Da).


----------



## jam05 (Jul 16, 2022)

Sharlin said:


> Canon DSLRs firmware updates did only very rarely contain anything but fixes to obscure bugs, but it’s a bit different now. Some of the R bodies have received significant improvements and new features.


The R5 isnt even the same camera without those updates. You've certainly cheated yourself.


----------



## jam05 (Jul 16, 2022)

jam05 said:


> The R5 isnt even the same camera without those updates. You've certainly cheated yourself.


Magic Lantern was able to give Canon DSLRs many extra features however.


----------



## DBounce (Jul 16, 2022)

Inspired said:


> Hoping for recording limit taken away. Better control over the R5 overheating. But what would be really cool is taking $1500. off the R5 and $2500. off the R3


In a firmware update? 

But here’s a thought, you could buy these cameras new… at full price… then, to be “really cool”, resell them at the $1500 and $2500 discounts you have suggested. Cool huh?


----------



## Otara (Jul 17, 2022)

Juangrande said:


> I’m prepared to die on this hill! Lol. Otherwise vertical movie theater screens are on the horizon. They’ll have to change the shape of the theaters of course to be taller and narrower.
> I suppose a comprimise would be square phones haha.


You will, because film screens are huge and phones arent - the reason upright is more popular is because otherwise subjects are smaller, given a lot of content is a single person, ie the focus is mostly on portraits rather than landscapes.


----------



## photophil (Jul 17, 2022)

jam05 said:


> Magic Lantern was able to give Canon DSLRs many extra features however.


I had Magic Lantern on my 700D and was very happy with the additional features it offered. Very stable, too. But I am not holding my breath for ML on an R camera/Digic X. The only mirrorless camera for which they have been able to put out a build yet is the original M and there is nothing for recent-ish DSLRs such as the 5DIV or 6DII.

In terms of the upcoming upgrade I wonder whether it will be anything that might make it to the R6 in the future.


----------



## liv_img (Jul 17, 2022)

I had my R5 fully serviced 2 weeks ago (sensor change), and the firmware is still the March 1.5.2. I was hoping that next R5 firmware will introduce some of the R7 AF improvements, or the pre-capture that many other brands had for years (and the R7 has), instead of more video updates.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 17, 2022)

liv_img said:


> I had my R5 fully serviced 2 weeks ago (sensor change), and the firmware is still the March 1.5.2. I was hoping that next R5 firmware will introduce some of the R7 AF improvements, or the pre-capture that many other brands had for years (and the R7 has), instead of more video updates.


What are the AF improvements of the R7 over the R5?


----------



## liv_img (Jul 17, 2022)

AlanF said:


> What are the AF improvements of the R7 over the R5?


I really don't know for sure, as I have not touched any R7 until now. But from some reviews they tell it was more fast or precise? And I think it has some adjustable size of AF zones like R3?


----------



## AlanF (Jul 17, 2022)

liv_img said:


> I really don't know for sure, as I have not touched any R7 until now. But from some reviews they tell it was more fast or precise? And I think it has some adjustable size of AF zones like R3?


I have both the R5 and R7 and the R7 in my hands has no AF advantages so I was wondering what I am missing. If anything, the R5 has better AF for birds in flight but there aren't enough opportunities at present for a definitive conclusion. I did find that R7 had difficulties using point focus (the little square with a dot in the middle) on relatively flat objects close by but I got round that by changing to having just the little square. I'd like the pre-capture mode from the R7 on the R5.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 17, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I have both the R5 and R7 and the R7 in my hands has no AF advantages so I was wondering what I am missing. If anything, the R5 has better AF for birds in flight but there aren't enough opportunities at present for a definitive conclusion. I did find that R7 had difficulties using point focus (the little square with a dot in the middle) on relatively flat objects close by but I got round that by changing to having just the little square. I'd like the pre-capture mode from the R7 on the R5.


I think that the R7 allows tracking and subject detection when using zone focus, like the R3. The R5 only allows tracking and subject detection in one mode.
Judging from the manual, some other features from the R3 AF are in the R7 as well. With the caveat of the R7 having a slower sensor, so the software improvements might not translate to real world improvements compared to the R5.


----------



## DBounce (Jul 17, 2022)

Full sensor height recording is the solution to needing to address the multiple aspect ratios required to deliver on the multitude of different social media platforms. Full sensor height video recording allows you to record once and deliver everywhere:


----------



## AlanF (Jul 17, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> I think that the R7 allows tracking and subject detection when using zone focus, like the R3. The R5 only allows tracking and subject detection in one mode.
> Judging from the manual, some other features from the R3 AF are in the R7 as well. With the caveat of the R7 having a slower sensor, so the software improvements might not translate to real world improvements compared to the R5.


I have found so far in the few tests I have been able to make that the R5 using the full sensor tracking and subject detection was better than the R7 and that switching to using the central zone for the R7 didn't improve it (dragonflies in flight as subjects). I might be seeing real world effects of the R5's faster sensor, which is what I had thought. I like the simplicity of just using the one mode.


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 17, 2022)

jam05 said:


> Magic Lantern was able to give Canon DSLRs many extra features however.


That essentially stopped almost ten years ago though, I don’t think they have production-ready firmware for any remotely recent camera (DIGIC 6 and up?) due to a large change in processor architecture.


----------



## liv_img (Jul 17, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I have both the R5 and R7 and the R7 in my hands has no AF advantages so I was wondering what I am missing. If anything, the R5 has better AF for birds in flight but there aren't enough opportunities at present for a definitive conclusion. I did find that R7 had difficulties using point focus (the little square with a dot in the middle) on relatively flat objects close by but I got round that by changing to having just the little square. I'd like the pre-capture mode from the R7 on the R5.


Good to hear from one who has both cameras. I'm a happy R5 user, but never tested the R7. 

I only heard about the difference about Eye detection working in other Zone Modes, but I do not know if this is really interesting.


----------



## MiJax (Jul 17, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I have both the R5 and R7 and the R7 in my hands has no AF advantages so I was wondering what I am missing. If anything, the R5 has better AF for birds in flight but there aren't enough opportunities at present for a definitive conclusion. I did find that R7 had difficulties using point focus (the little square with a dot in the middle) on relatively flat objects close by but I got round that by changing to having just the little square. I'd like the pre-capture mode from the R7 on the R5.


I much prefer the R3/R7 subject tracking setup over the R5/R6 AUTO tracking modes. The R3/R7 setup is much more malleable and offers various features the R5/R6 do not, all while offering everything the R5/R6 do. 

We're not saying the R7 can match the speed and consistency of the R3/R5/R6, but it's clear to me its ability to be setup is superior to the R5/R6 in many ways.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 17, 2022)

MiJax said:


> I much prefer the R3/R7 subject tracking setup over the R5/R6 AUTO tracking modes. The R3/R7 setup is much more malleable and offers various features the R5/R6 do not, all while offering everything the R5/R6 do.
> 
> We're not saying the R7 can match the speed and consistency of the R3/R5/R6, but it's clear to me its ability to be setup is superior to the R5/R6 in many ways.


Would you like to share some of your tracking settings as it might be of interest to try them. You have many great shots on Flickr.


----------



## Atlasman (Jul 17, 2022)

I hope that Canon can implement on the R5, some variant of 6k 60p. I would take that over removing the 30 minute recording limit—if I need to go beyond, I’ll just use the Ninja V.


----------



## Otara (Jul 17, 2022)

Sharlin said:


> That essentially stopped almost ten years ago though, I don’t think they have production-ready firmware for any remotely recent camera (DIGIC 6 and up?) due to a large change in processor architecture.


 Some of the big drawcards like raw video now come standard so there isnt the risk/reward impetus there used to be. Which might be a result of ML in itself, so well done. There is some progress being made on the R5, but its very recent and a long way to go.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 18, 2022)

dlee13 said:


> I’ve lost all hope of getting zebra highlight warnings
> 
> I recently got a Fuji X-S10 to compliment my R6 which does have them and it makes me then even more!


I would like them for stills shooting. I often shoot in contrasty lighting and want to expose to the right without clipping. I have never been able to put the histogram on the EVF screen for some reason and it was getting pretty crowded in any case.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 18, 2022)

juanmaasecas said:


> He means 16:9 aspect ratio or 1.85:1, etc., not the whole sensor. Shooting “full frame” could be nice for vertical videos or frame grabs…


Shooting video full frame would increase the bandwidth needed to record it. 8k or 4k120 etc already have thermal issues so this option could make it even worse. I agree that 8k raw frame grabs at 45mp/30fps would be an interesting option though instead of 33mp.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 18, 2022)

Juangrande said:


> Vertical videos are never nice. Can we just stop with that nonsense social media platforms need to allow mobile devices to be rotated so proper horizontal videos can be viewed full screen rather than forcing vertical videos to br the norm.


One of the best features of the DJI Mini 3 Pro is the ability to rotate the lens and shoot portrait. Firstly it can record straight to the social media format without loss of fidelity and secondly it can be used for pano stills which is limited if the lens couldn't be rotated. 
Everyone has different requirements and having options is the best thing that manufacturers can provide.... even if you don't use it and think that it is an abomination


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 18, 2022)

jam05 said:


> Magic Lantern was able to give Canon DSLRs many extra features however.


ML enabled exposure to the right which should be simple to implement for R5.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 18, 2022)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Removing the 100% arbitrary 29:59 record limit in the R5 would be a smart move. I'm looking at an R7 purely for it's no record limit, but would consider another R5 (or R6) if they did that.


Why a smart move for Canon? I agree that it is arbitrary and simple to remove but Canon would rather sell you a R5C at a premium over R5 if you really need the extended recording time.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 18, 2022)

Otara said:


> Some of the big drawcards like raw video now come standard so there isnt the risk/reward impetus there used to be. Which might be a result of ML in itself, so well done. There is some progress being made on the R5, but its very recent and a long way to go.


I didn't realise that they were working on the Digic X! Canon's engineers were allowed off the chain for the R5 so many of the conservative features are now implemented with their limitations. The list of additional features (besides removal of the R5's 30 minute video limitation) wouldn't be a long list - would it?


----------



## MiJax (Jul 18, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Would you like to share some of your tracking settings as it might be of interest to try them. You have many great shots on Flickr.


I appreciate it, but honestly, I find only marginal differences in the AF Cases. I find that being able to anticipate what the system is going to do is the most beneficial factor to getting shots. That said, I do generally, use the "Locked on" settings or whatever settings that work to slow the release of the tracked subject. For the Accel/Decel setting, I generally leave in the middle, (0). I mainly shoot Eye AF using the Auto mode on the R5/R6. For the R3/R7, I really liked the custom sized zone with subject tracking enabled. On both systems, I used a second AF button with single point enabled, for a last resort option when the tracking fails. 

If I'm not mistaken, it's a fairly vanilla or common setup.


----------



## SnowMiku (Jul 18, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> I haven't updated my firmware at all on the R5.
> If fact I've rarely done it in the past with all my other cameras.
> Do people recommend it for the R5. Did it genuinely improve anything - focus tracking in particular in the last firmware update?
> I'm a sort of "if it ain't broke don't fix it" type of person but if tracking was improved I'd take that


If you don't need any of the new features you can just leave it alone, I generally do the same thing when it comes to firmware.


----------



## SnowMiku (Jul 18, 2022)

swisssnap said:


> What nobody hardly ever writes about is that the R3 is in urgent need of a firmware fix regarding issues such as the camera crashing after switching off from sleep mode (it no longer can be powered on until the battery is removed and reinstalled) and that the camera sometimes drains the battery all the way down even when powered off. I know as a fact that I‘m not the only one dealing with these issues, but I guess there are too few R3s out there that this would be a major discussion topic. Nevertheless, it is a little disappointing from my perspective since I‘ve had this pricy camera since May now and this has yet to be addressed. So I‘ll be keeping my fingers crossed that this is hidden somewhere in the new firmware.


How long does your R3 take to drain the battery when it is powered off? It's interesting that it only does it sometimes so it does sound like a bug.


----------



## perplex1 (Jul 18, 2022)

Since the firmware applies to both the R5 and R3 video features, I am hoping they are addressing the IBIS wobbles while recording!


----------



## Sajjan Reshami (Jul 18, 2022)

I am happy that canon has given us multiple bug fixes and new features on every firmware up until 1.5.2. Now, I look forward to seeing a few more features like the removal of the 29:59 minutes of recording limit. some of you may wonder why you need more recording limit as the camera is going to overheat anyway by that time. But my take is it has multiple formats that don't overheat like regular 4K, 4K Crop up to 30fps, 1080P up to 60fps doesn't overheat quickly. This mode will be pretty useful to record long forms of content such as podcasts, wedding ceremonies, interviews, etc. But I will also like to see canon push that overheating border a little more cause we all know the fact that Canon has implemented the software-based timer in the camera from getting it fried itself and we also know that from various resources the camera has refused to record even though the internal components are at the temperature of 62-degree celsius whereas the modern components can easily work up to 95-degree celsius. So I will like to see upcoming firmware to change that limitation and allow the camera to get a little hotter as Sony's camera also have the mode to keep the camera in high-temperature mode.


----------



## Skux (Jul 18, 2022)

*cries in R6*


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2022)

Skux said:


> *cries in R6*


Careful there, the weather sealing isn’t as good as the 5-series.


----------



## futzy (Jul 19, 2022)

swisssnap said:


> What nobody hardly ever writes about is that the R3 is in urgent need of a firmware fix regarding issues such as the camera crashing after switching off from sleep mode (it no longer can be powered on until the battery is removed and reinstalled) and that the camera sometimes drains the battery all the way down even when powered off. I know as a fact that I‘m not the only one dealing with these issues, but I guess there are too few R3s out there that this would be a major discussion topic. Nevertheless, it is a little disappointing from my perspective since I‘ve had this pricy camera since May now and this has yet to be addressed. So I‘ll be keeping my fingers crossed that this is hidden somewhere in the new firmware.



Owner since February and did not ever experienced similar issues. Could still be the card issue, battery issue, etc.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jul 19, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> Why a smart move for Canon? I agree that it is arbitrary and simple to remove but Canon would rather sell you a R5C at a premium over R5 if you really need the extended recording time.



Myself and many others aren't buying a $4800 R5c just to get non-crippled recording lengths when we can get it for $1,500 with the R7, or from just about _every camera_ from Sony, Fuji, & Panasonic. And while the R5c is great in many ways, it's undeniable trash when it comes to battery optimization in the video OS. It's a step backwards in many ways for shooter like myself who have no interest in rigging it with an external battery solution.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 19, 2022)

futzy said:


> Owner since February and did not ever experienced similar issues. Could still be the card issue, battery issue, etc.


It’s not a card, battery or settings issue. I’ve updated the R5 and R3 to incorporate the previous “fixes.” The freezes are less frequent but they do occur. I’m reconciled to just accepting that we will have to wait until the Mark II versions. Maybe by then Canon will have it figured out. If you’ve never experienced it count yourself lucky.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 19, 2022)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Myself and many others aren't buying a $4800 R5c just to get non-crippled recording lengths when we can get it for $1,500 with the R7, or from just about _every camera_ from Sony, Fuji, & Panasonic. And while the R5c is great in many ways, it's undeniable trash when it comes to battery optimization in the video OS. It's a step backwards in many ways for shooter like myself who have no interest in rigging it with an external battery solution.


Thanks for clarifying your position.... Canon offers a few options for you whether R5C or R7 or even Sony/Fuji/Panasonic. What incentive is there for Canon to provide >30min recording length when they would like you to buy another piece of hardware?


----------



## padam (Jul 19, 2022)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Myself and many others aren't buying a $4800 R5c just to get non-crippled recording lengths when we can get it for $1,500 with the R7, or from just about _every camera_ from Sony, Fuji, & Panasonic. And while the R5c is great in many ways, it's undeniable trash when it comes to battery optimization in the video OS. It's a step backwards in many ways for shooter like myself who have no interest in rigging it with an external battery solution.


The target market doesn't care. The quality with RAW can be really close to a RED with similar battery life for a lot less money and with AF and better low-light thrown in for good measure in a gimbal-friendly package. Even without Canon Log 2, it's really the camera where they chose to give _the most amount of high-end features for the least amount of money._ (Opposite to what they did with the 1DC.)

They might not be addressing the masses needs as of now (maybe in the next generation, as I don't expect lower-end full-frame EOS R model to be unrestricted for video), but that's not what the future holds for cameras, and the RF lens line-up is already set up for this environment. They will cost more to manufacture, they will sell even less than they sell now, therefore they will be more expensive.


----------



## SnowMiku (Jul 19, 2022)

unfocused said:


> It’s not a card, battery or settings issue. I’ve updated the R5 and R3 to incorporate the previous “fixes.” The freezes are less frequent but they do occur. I’m reconciled to just accepting that we will have to wait until the Mark II versions. Maybe by then Canon will have it figured out. If you’ve never experienced it count yourself lucky.


It sounds like you got pretty unlucky getting both an R5 and R3 with freezing issues, I hope they work it out and fix the current versions before releasing the mark II. My 700D has only frozen about 2 or 3 times in 8 years, my M5, 90D and other Canon point and shoots have never frozen yet.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 19, 2022)

futzy said:


> Owner since February and did not ever experienced similar issues. Could still be the card issue, battery issue, etc.


Only owned the R3 for a month is so, and I haven't seen battery drain either. I had an event on Saturday where the EVF turned off due to timeout and I could get the body to turn back on again. Flipped both the on/lock/off button and then removed/reinstalled the battery, and then it worked again. It was while waiting for the next diver (Red Bull Cliff Diving in Copenhagen), so no shot opportunities were lost.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 19, 2022)

unfocused said:


> It’s not a card, battery or settings issue. I’ve updated the R5 and R3 to incorporate the previous “fixes.” The freezes are less frequent but they do occur. I’m reconciled to just accepting that we will have to wait until the Mark II versions. Maybe by then Canon will have it figured out. If you’ve never experienced it count yourself lucky.


As not everyone is experiencing freezes, it can’t be a generic R3/R5/R6 issue either. It could be that some batches are faulty. Also, I speculate that battery life is variable. Pasteur famously said luck favours the well-prepared mind. But, another famous scientist, Emil Fisher, would ask his prospective assistants at interview whether they were lucky people. Both Pasteur and Fisher had insight!


----------



## dlee13 (Jul 19, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> I would like them for stills shooting. I often shoot in contrasty lighting and want to expose to the right without clipping. I have never been able to put the histogram on the EVF screen for some reason and it was getting pretty crowded in any case.


Yeah I somewhat was getting used to not having them but after getting the Fuji the pain started all over again for not having them…


----------



## freejay (Jul 19, 2022)

scyrene said:


> A general question I've been meaning to ask for a while: can firmware be updated wirelessly, or is it still done the old way by loading onto a memory card?


I always use "EOS Utility" for that. No card-fiddling necessary (but connected via USB, not wireless).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2022)

freejay said:


> I always use "EOS Utility" for that. No card-fiddling necessary (but connected via USB, not wireless).


I’ve always used a memory card to update the camera and lens firmware when needed.

Does the camera function normally when connected to a USB-C port on a computer? With USB-A, the power was probably not enough to make current cameras (which can be charged via their USB-C port) think you were trying to charge it. But USB-C outputs 15 W, which is about the same as what comes from the overpriced canon USB-C charger. When the camera is being charged via it’s USB Seaport, it cannot be used (but perhaps EOS utility still works?).


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 19, 2022)

Why am I getting a banner across my Canon Rumors in my iPhone?
I updated the firmware by downloading it to a memory card. Hopefully it’s improved the camera but hard to see a difference so far.


----------



## futzy (Jul 19, 2022)

SnowMiku said:


> How long does your R3 take to drain the battery when it is powered off? It's interesting that it only does it sometimes so it does sound like a bug.


At least weeks or even months I´d say. But you have to put it in the "Airplane mode". BT, GPS and WiFi turned off.


----------



## futzy (Jul 19, 2022)

unfocused said:


> It’s not a card, battery or settings issue. I’ve updated the R5 and R3 to incorporate the previous “fixes.” The freezes are less frequent but they do occur. I’m reconciled to just accepting that we will have to wait until the Mark II versions. Maybe by then Canon will have it figured out. If you’ve never experienced it count yourself lucky.


Then it is something in the settings. Most likely back button focusing. I have no issues with R5 (2 years) or R3 and when a friend of mine that had freezing issues on R5 loaded my settings into his the issues stopped. He was using BBF and I am not.


----------



## fr34k (Jul 19, 2022)

futzy said:


> He was using BBF and I am not.


I use D(double)BBF and never had a freeze once.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jul 19, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> Thanks for clarifying your position.... Canon offers a few options for you whether R5C or R7 or even Sony/Fuji/Panasonic. What incentive is there for Canon to provide >30min recording length when they would like you to buy another piece of hardware?


Can I ask if you personally shoot video? There's a lot of middle ground between the R7 and R5c. Canon could make $2500 off me if the R6 didn't have a record limit. But as it stands they may only get $1,500 in exchange for an R7. They're leaving money on the table not competing in the ~3k full-frame video segment.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 19, 2022)

fr34k said:


> I use D(double)BBF and never had a freeze once.


Same here on the R5, R6 and R7.


----------



## marolou (Jul 19, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Interesting, but I recently decided to downgrade my firmware as I strongly believe the image quality was higher with the old firmware. I've shot over 50 weddings on my R5 and I noticed a drop off over time, especially on the most recent firmware. Seems the images are a lot noisier than they were initially. It used to be possible to shoot at 25,600 ISO, but with the latest firmware 25,600 ISO was looking UGLY. It may not be the cameras fault though, it's hard to tell. Might be a collab between Canon and Adobe to make nasty files. Here's the thing, look at the back of the camera at 40,000 ISO and the images look amazing, even zoomed in. But as soon as I open the RAWs in photoshop... it looks bad, nearly iPhone level. For the $4,000+ I paid I don't see the point in owning and using this camera if it isn't going to produce a better image than an iPhone. I didn't think this when I first got it, but as of now I'm feeling disturbed by what I'm seeing from my R5.


Hi, just remember, that temperature is a key factor, too, for noisy images (at the moment we have 35-38°C here in Switzerland) and on the back side of the camera a JPG is displayed. I believe, Canon does apply noise reduction to their in camera generated jpg-files. 
Cheers!


----------



## Czardoom (Jul 19, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Interesting, but I recently decided to downgrade my firmware as I strongly believe the image quality was higher with the old firmware. I've shot over 50 weddings on my R5 and I noticed a drop off over time, especially on the most recent firmware. Seems the images are a lot noisier than they were initially. It used to be possible to shoot at 25,600 ISO, but with the latest firmware 25,600 ISO was looking UGLY. It may not be the cameras fault though, it's hard to tell. Might be a collab between Canon and Adobe to make nasty files. Here's the thing, look at the back of the camera at 40,000 ISO and the images look amazing, even zoomed in. But as soon as I open the RAWs in photoshop... it looks bad, nearly iPhone level. For the $4,000+ I paid I don't see the point in owning and using this camera if it isn't going to produce a better image than an iPhone. I didn't think this when I first got it, but as of now I'm feeling disturbed by what I'm seeing from my R5.


Lots of comments on the Facebook R7 groups that converting RAW files in Adobe is creating MUCH more noise. Have you converted the files in DPP or any other software?


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 19, 2022)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Can I ask if you personally shoot video? There's a lot of middle ground between the R7 and R5c. Canon could make $2500 off me if the R6 didn't have a record limit. But as it stands they may only get $1,500 in exchange for an R7. They're leaving money on the table not competing in the ~3k full-frame video segment.


I do shoot some video but am primarily a stills shooter. I agree with you that there are gaps and that the 30 minute limit is artificial and previously blamed the EU import duty tax issue. There is no current reason I can think of to not remove it unless Canon wants to push us to their cinema range as was the case in the past. The R10/7 shows that they are changing their mind but the R5/R5C seems to be an obvious primarily stills vs primarily video market segmentation. The R5C still presents an amazing option for raw recording... but as you say, you need to rig it up with external power, recording to get all the features.
The R6 is a different story though.


----------



## SHAMwow (Jul 20, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> It starts to look like something Canon may use to force people to upgrade. Is Canon going to provide firmware for new lenses released 10 years from now? That would be quite a list of cameras to have to support. The R5, R3, R1 might be safe bets, but anything below that is probably going to end up unsupported within 5 years. The cinema cameras will probably get updates too but at some point its all going to run out. Personally I don't get a 24mm with 11% distortion. I'm guessing it will have similar image quality in the corners compared to the 24-240mm at 24mm. Why a prime 24mm needs to have that amount of distortion is confusing to be sure. Perhaps Canon has simply lost the plot. Time to switch to Nikon?


I highly doubt that entire scenario. Canon built up their loyal customer base because of the lens library. Releasing an RF mount lens means its going to work on R bodies. Full stop.


----------



## snapshot (Jul 20, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> It starts to look like something Canon may use to force people to upgrade. Is Canon going to provide firmware for new lenses released 10 years from now? That would be quite a list of cameras to have to support. The R5, R3, R1 might be safe bets, but anything below that is probably going to end up unsupported within 5 years. The cinema cameras will probably get updates too but at some point its all going to run out. Personally I don't get a 24mm with 11% distortion. I'm guessing it will have similar image quality in the corners compared to the 24-240mm at 24mm. Why a prime 24mm needs to have that amount of distortion is confusing to be sure. Perhaps Canon has simply lost the plot. Time to switch to Nikon?


Nikon has great stuff, but I have been pleased with the RF24-240 as a hiking/travel lens. Lots of usable results. I have no immediate plans to switch.


----------



## freejay (Jul 20, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I’ve always used a memory card to update the camera and lens firmware when needed.
> 
> Does the camera function normally when connected to a USB-C port on a computer? With USB-A, the power was probably not enough to make current cameras (which can be charged via their USB-C port) think you were trying to charge it. But USB-C outputs 15 W, which is about the same as what comes from the overpriced canon USB-C charger. When the camera is being charged via it’s USB Seaport, it cannot be used (but perhaps EOS utility still works?).


I can only use USB-A for that because my main computer doesn't have USB-C yet, but I strongly assume that this will not make any difference.


----------



## puffo25 (Jul 20, 2022)

How long to wait for this new update? I hope it will also cover the still imaging area as I use the R5 mainly for still images....


----------



## DBounce (Jul 20, 2022)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ it’s next week and I do not see any new firmware.


----------



## 1D4 (Jul 20, 2022)

fr34k said:


> I use D(double)BBF and never had a freeze once.


I use triple BBF (have 3 buttons assigned to various AF areas) and didn't have any freezes since the launch until up to one month ago. Then I got one out of the blue, for the first time. Luckily, I've previously had some Err 60 freezes with my RF 70-200 2.8, so I knew to immediately pull the battery, put it back in and my R5 came back to life, saving the photo op. So I'm in the camp of "these random freezes do occur", but luckily they've been rare for me [knocks on wood].


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 20, 2022)

DBounce said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ it’s next week and I do not see any new firmware.


Patience, grasshopper. The week is not over.


----------



## fr34k (Jul 20, 2022)

puffo25 said:


> How long to wait for this new update? I hope it will also cover the still imaging area as I use the R5 mainly for still images....





DBounce said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ it’s next week and I do not see any new firmware.





neuroanatomist said:


> Patience, grasshopper. The week is not over.



recent updates were released on a Thursday …


----------



## entoman (Jul 21, 2022)

The R5 was released back in July 2020, and is already very highly specified, so I'm quite surprised that it's getting another firmware update. Most of the bugs have already been fixed, but I hope that more has been discovered that will enable the occasional freezes and IBIS issues to be eliminated.

It would also be nice to have the AF upgraded to enable eye-AF to be initiated within AF zone areas, as happens with the R3 and R7. Even nicer, would be the option to bracket exposures and choose slower burst speeds with electronic shutter.


----------



## peters (Jul 21, 2022)

entoman said:


> The R5 was released back in July 2020, and is already very highly specified, so I'm quite surprised that it's getting another firmware update. Most of the bugs have already been fixed, but I hope that more has been discovered that will enable the occasional freezes and IBIS issues to be eliminated.
> 
> It would also be nice to have the AF upgraded to enable eye-AF to be initiated within AF zone areas, as happens with the R3 and R7. Even nicer, would be the option to bracket exposures and choose slower burst speeds with electronic shutter.


My guess: its just an improvement for IBIS and AF with the recently released new RF lenses. 

But one can hope  I hope for more HDMI out settings: it would be good to be able to apply the view assist to HDMI.
Also, most important: when using an external monitor it takes ages to switch between record and review mode. That should be fixed.


----------



## nonfacciofoto (Jul 21, 2022)

Update out in the italian site of canon: R5
https://www.canon.it/support/consum...cameras/digital_slr/eos-r5.html?type=firmware
R6





EOS R6 - Canon Italia


Scaricare i driver, il software, il firmware e i manuali del prodotto Canon, quindi accedere alla risoluzione dei problemi e alle risorse del supporto tecnico in linea.




www.canon.it






R3
https://www.canon.it/support/consumer_products/products/cameras/digital_slr/eos-r3.html?type=firmware
(translated)
*Firmware version (R5/R6) 1.6.0 *includes the following improvements and fixes.
1. Adds the [Auto Power Off Temp.: Standard/High/Off] option to the movie recording menu. By selecting the [High/High] option, the camera will not automatically turn off when the temperature of the camera body and card increases, which may allow you to record longer movies than before, depending on the shooting conditions. Note that doing so may increase the temperature of the camera's bottom surface.
2. Adds the ability to convert multiple HEIF images into multiple JPEG images.
3. Improves the performance of the "Movie Digital IS" feature. Stabilizes the image when taking selfies or taking moving shots using a wide-angle lens.
4. Corrects minor problems.


*Firmware version (R3) 1.2.0* includes the following improvements and fixes:
1. Adds the ability to set the "Custom Continuous Shot" feature in the drive mode. You can shoot a sequence between 2 and 50 continuous shots at a speed between 30 and 195 fps.
2. Adds the possibility of selecting the "FHD 239.76 fps/200.00 fps" option under "High frame rate".
3- Adds the ability to choose the "Depth composition" option in the camera during "Focus bracketing".
2- Adds focus bracketing and depth composition with a flash (Speedlite El-1).
4. Adds the ability to record time-lapse movies. Note: The time-lapse movie setting is retained even if the camera enters the auto power off state before starting time-lapse movie recording.
5. Adds RAW image processing functionality in the cloud. RAW processing with the latest image processing technology is possible. This is a paid service that requires the purchase of Canon Imaging App Service Plan available starting July 25, 2022.
6. Adds the ability to convert multiple HEIF images to multiple JPEG images.
7. Adds the ability to set the [Still Image Crop/Aspect/Crop Still Image] option to [Custom Controls/Custom Controls]. The assigned button can be used to toggle between crop and aspect ratio.
8. Adds the ability to crop and resize images when transferring to an FTP server.
9. 802.1X/WPA2-Enterprise authentication now supports PKCS#12 certificate format.
10. Adds a shutter sound for the electronic shutter to play when the first mechanical or electronic shutter curtain is set.
11. Improves the performance of the "Movie Digital IS" feature. Stabilizes the image when taking selfies or taking moving shots using a wide-angle lens.
12. Adds the [Auto Power Off Temp.: Standard/High/Outo Power Off Temp.: Standard/High] option to the shooting menu.
13. Fixes a problem showing error code 70 on the camera, which can occur in rare cases when the [Disp. performance/Display performance] option is set to [Smooth/Fluid].
14. Corrects minor problems.


----------



## Otara (Jul 21, 2022)

Thats a pretty nice addon if it actually helps with heat.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 21, 2022)

nonfacciofoto said:


> *Firmware version (R3) 1.2.0* includes the following improvements and fixes:
> 1. Adds the ability to set the "Custom Continuous Shot" feature in the drive mode. You can shoot a sequence between 2 and 50 continuous shots at a speed between 30 and *195 fps*.


----------



## itsab1989 (Jul 21, 2022)

Has anyone been able to download the files from the italian site? I tried with the R5 firmware (Mac version) but I only get an error message.


----------



## entoman (Jul 21, 2022)

nonfacciofoto said:


> *Firmware version (R5/R6) 1.6.0 *includes the following improvements and fixes.
> 1. Adds the [Auto Power Off Temp.: Standard/High/Off] option to the movie recording menu. By selecting the [High/High] option, the camera will not automatically turn off when the temperature of the camera body and card increases, which may allow you to record longer movies than before, depending on the shooting conditions. Note that doing so may increase the temperature of the camera's bottom surface.
> 2. Adds the ability to convert multiple HEIF images into multiple JPEG images.
> 3. Improves the performance of the "Movie Digital IS" feature. Stabilizes the image when taking selfies or taking moving shots using a wide-angle lens.
> 4. Corrects minor problems.


As expected, nothing there of much value to photographers.

A pity that Canon didn't add a few features and/or improvements for us, but these will undoubtedly eventually appear in the "R5 Mkii",

....... and then we'll have to wait for the R5 Mkii bugs to be fixed 

Regarding "corrects minor problems", I'll bet that there will still be lots of people having issues with freezing/lockups.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 21, 2022)

OK, so it's Thursday now...no firmware. We have 2 days left for this rumor to be accurate! haha


----------



## nonfacciofoto (Jul 21, 2022)

itsab1989 said:


> Has anyone been able to download the files from the italian site? I tried with the R5 firmware (Mac version) but I only get an error message.


nope, seems that the files have not been uploaded yet, they have only included the changelog.


----------



## entoman (Jul 21, 2022)

nonfacciofoto said:


> nope, seems that the files have not been uploaded yet, they have only included the changelog.


Let's hope that the changelog is incomplete, and that Canon will actually include some worthwhile features and overdue bug fixes.

Not holding my breath...


----------



## perplex1 (Jul 21, 2022)

i think they will address IBIS wobble issues in video. Seems like that is a gripe that is shared between the R3 and R5. The R5C uses the same digital stabilization as the c70. Perhaps they will allow us to switch to digi stab mode only, regardless of lens type.


----------



## perplex1 (Jul 21, 2022)

nonfacciofoto said:


> nope, seems that the files have not been uploaded yet, they have only included the changelog.


what changelog? link?


----------



## tbgtomcom (Jul 21, 2022)

Is it "next week" yet?


----------



## mpmark (Jul 21, 2022)

sanj said:


> Interesting. Can you please tell me what is the crop factor on R5 while shooting 4k video? Thank you, I would be checking here often for your reply. Thanking you!


I don't mean to be dense but you do have google and a multitude of search engines that will give you your answer almost right away, rather then to have to wait for someone to respond to you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 21, 2022)

itsab1989 said:


> Has anyone been able to download the files from the italian site? I tried with the R5 firmware (Mac version) but I only get an error message.


The download links are not live yet. Canon Italy probably put the notice up prematurely.


----------



## JP Davis (Jul 21, 2022)

I was just able to download via the Italy site. I guess I'll be the guinea pig on this one


----------



## futzy (Jul 21, 2022)

Firmware for R3 is also up on Italian site.

Release note (Google translated) is a bit longer than for R5:

Firmware version 1.2.0 includes the following improvements and fixes:
1. Adds the ability to set "Custom Continuous Shooting" functionality in drive mode. A burst of between 2 and 50 continuous shots can be taken at a speed between 30 and 195 fps.
2. Adds the ability to select the "FHD 239.76 fps / 200.00 fps" option under "High Frame Rate".
3. 1- Adds the ability to choose the "Depth Composition" option in the camera during "Focus Bracketing".
2- Adds focus bracketing and depth composition with a flash (Speedlite El-1).
4. Adds the ability to record time-lapse movies. Note: The time-lapse movie setting is retained even if the camera enters the auto-off state before starting time-lapse movie recording.
5. Adds RAW image processing functionality in the cloud. RAW processing with the latest image processing technology is possible. This is a paid service that requires the purchase of the Canon Imaging App Service Plan available starting July 25, 2022.
6. Adds the ability to convert multiple HEIF images to multiple JPEG images.
7. Adds the ability to set the [Still Image Crop / Aspect / Ratio / Still Image Crop] option to [Custom Controls]. The assigned button can be used to toggle between crop and aspect ratio.
8. Adds the ability to crop and resize images when transferring to an FTP server.
9. 802.1X / WPA2-Enterprise authentication now supports the PKCS # 12 certificate format.
10. Adds an electronic shutter shutter sound to be played when the mechanical or electronic first curtain shutter is set.
11. Improves the performance of the "Movie Digital IS" feature. Stabilize the image when taking selfies or shooting on the go using a wide angle lens.
12. Adds [Auto Power Off Temp .: Standard / High / Auto Temp Off: Standard / High] option to the shooting menu.
13. Resolves an issue showing error code 70 on the camera, which can occur, in rare cases, when the [Avail. Performance / Display Performance] is set to [Smooth].
14. Correction of minor problems.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 21, 2022)

JP Davis said:


> I was just able to download via the Italy site. I guess I'll be the guinea pig on this one


R3 firmware still not available. But I don't plan to be the guinea pig.


----------



## mikefize (Jul 21, 2022)

Okay, so first post, but I'm pretty excited about the new firmware  I took the plunge and made the update for my R5 with the file from the Italian site.

I'm especially curious about the new heat power off setting - it could be a game changer. I just set the camera to 8k raw and the timer displayed the usual 15:00 minutes you get in that setting. After changing the heat power off to "High", the timer jumped to 29:59 and for now, it's been running for 25 minutes without even displaying a heat warning.

Edit: 35 Minutes, still no overheating warning  And this is 8k raw we're talking about. Awesome.

Edit 2: Had to format my card after 40 Minutes. Afterwards, the timer was right back to 29:59. Ladies and gentlemen, I think overheating on the R5 is a thing of the past. But holy hell, the body gets hot to the touch.

Edit 3: Threw in 5 Minutes of 4k120 (after 45 Minutes of 8k raw!), still no warning, I can still record in all modes. However, they are not joking about the heat. I almost burnt my fingers on the CFexpress card. Not sure if I am really comfortable with this.


----------



## mpmark (Jul 21, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> ‘The norm’ is changing. More media content is consumed on mobile devices than on televisions, that’s been true since 2019 and the gap is widening.
> 
> I’d be happy share the data with you…what’s your fax number?



Great! send me a pic of your Vertical screen laptop and Vertical home monitor! Oh might as well throw your vertical TV in there as well!


----------



## mpmark (Jul 21, 2022)

AlanF said:


> What are the AF improvements of the R7 over the R5?


Is the R5's AF not doing it for you? What type of photography are you missing with it?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 21, 2022)

mpmark said:


> Great! send me a pic of your Vertical screen laptop and Vertical home monitor! Oh might as well throw your vertical TV in there as well!


Did you miss the "mobile devices" phrase? If you're unclear on the concept, click here.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 21, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Is Canon going to provide firmware for new lenses released 10 years from now


Canon wants to sell lenses as much as they want to sell cameras


----------



## AlanF (Jul 21, 2022)

mpmark said:


> Is the R5's AF not doing it for you? What type of photography are you missing with it?


I asked a simple, direct question about what are the improvements in the R7 over the R5 in response to a comment that the R7 had improvements in AF, and did not make any comment or indication that I was finding the AF of the R5 inadequate or anything was missing for my purposes. So, I don’t understand your post.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 21, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I asked a simple, direct question about what are the improvements in the R7 over the R5 in response to a comment that the R7 had improvements in AF, and did not make any comment or indication that I was finding the AF of the R5 inadequate or anything was missing for my purposes. So, I don’t understand your post.


In response to @mpmark, this may help:


----------



## entoman (Jul 21, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I asked a simple, direct question about what are the improvements in the R7 over the R5 in response to a comment that the R7 had improvements in AF, and did not make any comment or indication that I was finding the AF of the R5 inadequate or anything was missing for my purposes. So, I don’t understand your post.


Hi Alan, my understanding is that the main difference between the AF systems is:

R5/R6 - eye-AF tracking only operates in full area AF mode. The camera decides where in the frame there is an eye, and tracks it across the whole frame area. If there is more than one face/eye in the frame, and the camera chooses the wrong one, you have to manually move the AF spot over the other eye/face.

R7/R3 - eye-AF tracking also operates in the various zone AF modes. Thus you can restrict the area within which the camera searches for an eye. I'm not sure whether the subject is then only tracked within that zone, or whether it works the same way as in Sony cameras, tracking it across the whole frame.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 21, 2022)

entoman said:


> Hi Alan, my understanding is that the main difference between the AF systems is:
> 
> R5/R6 - eye-AF tracking only operates in full area AF mode. The camera decides where in the frame there is an eye, and tracks it across the whole frame area. If there is more than one face/eye in the frame, and the camera chooses the wrong one, you have to manually move the AF spot over the other eye/face.
> 
> R7/R3 - eye-AF tracking also operates in the various zone AF modes. Thus you can restrict the area within which the camera searches for an eye. I'm not sure whether the subject is then only tracked within that zone, or whether it works the same way as in Sony cameras, tracking it across the whole frame.


Thanks. Someone else answered that and I replied to the effect that I had tried zone focus on the R7 but it was no better than using full area mode with the R5. TBH, I like keeping things simple and having just full-area tracking with eyeAF on one back button and spot focus without tracking on another back button, which fulfills just about all of my needs. I realise I could do a lot more customization but I can survive with that and modes C1-C3. Maybe, it's a reason why I don't experience freezes.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 21, 2022)

So I am absolutely enthusiastic and excited for the final details on the Canon R3 firmware...it sounds like they just made it the most capable camera in the world with a firmware update...I eagerly await this firmware and can't wait to use it.

I updated the R5 and haven't noticed anything that I wanted to see. It's nice that the camera no longer overheats...but man...the AF system wasn't brought to the standard of the $900 Canon R10. LOL Still no ability to choose any other fps in stills, no sound of electronic shutter, and we still can't disable IBIS and keep using lens IS in any Canon camera. I don't understand this at all and I seriously HATE it. I want to disable IBIS in the R3 with longer lenses - IT DOESN'T WORK VERY WELL and it makes it challenging to track moving subjects as it "catches up" to your initial movements.
Currently shooting a race in Michigan and have 3 races I'm shooting next month....Canon....give me all the frames per second! LOL


----------



## puffo25 (Jul 21, 2022)

HI, I have just download the 1.6 fw version from the Italian site of Canon. Question: why the file has been placed online already on July 6th according to the Canon post header?
Is it this indeed the final fw for the R5?


----------



## penum (Jul 21, 2022)

puffo25 said:


> HI, I have just download the 1.6 fw version from the Italian site of Canon. Question: why the file has been placed online already on July 6th according to the Canon post header?
> Is it this indeed the final fw for the R5?


It is the compilation date,... then the test it with canon ambassadors, and then they put it online. ;-)


----------



## puffo25 (Jul 21, 2022)

OK, so I guess that it is indeed the final and official firmware version


----------



## fr34k (Jul 21, 2022)

LSXPhotog said:


> I updated the R5 and haven't noticed anything that I wanted to see. It's nice that the camera no longer overheats...but man...the AF system wasn't brought to the standard of the $900 Canon R10.


Well, we'll have to see when the next round of software updates comes around (~ November) if the photo side gets some love as well. I sure hope so.
My wish list for the R5 for Canon-Engineers to see:
- R3 AF system, menu layout and screen layout -> harmonising of all current systems
- depth composition (and crop depth composition) for focus bracketing
- AF-linked spot metering
- sound for electronic shutter
- disable IBIS individually
- zebras in photo mode
- slower AF speeds on macro lenses during video recording, especially on close-up shots (_EDIT: it feels like something has been addressed there_)
- M-fn not being the only button to toggle photo and video and cycle through C1-C3
- customisable Q-menu
- manual fractional shutter speed
- manual fps setting in continuous shooting
- automatic shutter type selection
- removal of any video time limit (120fps 7.30 and normal 29.59)
- dynamic range improvements á la R5C in video mode (should be possible -- same sensor, same processor)
- histogram and waveform, also during recording
- multi-use wheels -> once without button press, once with a certain button pressed
- long button press -> second function
- OVF simulation
- pre burst using automatic electronic shutter & when shutter button pressed EFCS can be selected
- touch and drag AF with AF running
- usability: when pressing a button set to perform action A, which is normally prohibited by B, automatically deactivating B and activating A and notifying user about changes made (alternatively: prompting the user)
-> example: MF: activate peaking, go to AF: zebras won't activate, no error is displayed
- being able to assign buttons in play mode separately -> my RATE button could do double duty...
- side by side view in play mode (my 5D III had it)


----------



## fr34k (Jul 21, 2022)

For the R3, the German Site tells more about the high temperatue mode

Not for the R5 though...

TLDR;
6K 60p RAW (Normal: 25 min, High: more than 60min)
4k 120p (irregardless of setting: 12min)
4K 60p (6K oversamp.) (Normal: 25 min, High: more than 60 min)
4K 30p (∞)


----------



## paul (Jul 21, 2022)

entoman said:


> Hi Alan, my understanding is that the main difference between the AF systems is:
> 
> R5/R6 - eye-AF tracking only operates in full area AF mode. The camera decides where in the frame there is an eye, and tracks it across the whole frame area. If there is more than one face/eye in the frame, and the camera chooses the wrong one, you have to manually move the AF spot over the other eye/face.
> 
> R7/R3 - eye-AF tracking also operates in the various zone AF modes. Thus you can restrict the area within which the camera searches for an eye. I'm not sure whether the subject is then only tracked within that zone, or whether it works the same way as in Sony cameras, tracking it across the whole frame.


But have you tried "Initial Servo AF point for Tracking" AF menu 5?


----------



## perplex1 (Jul 21, 2022)

While I am happy I was right about Movie Stabilization being addressed on the R5/R3. What exactly did they improve?


----------



## peters (Jul 21, 2022)

mikefize said:


> Okay, so first post, but I'm pretty excited about the new firmware  I took the plunge and made the update for my R5 with the file from the Italian site.
> 
> I'm especially curious about the new heat power off setting - it could be a game changer. I just set the camera to 8k raw and the timer displayed the usual 15:00 minutes you get in that setting. After changing the heat power off to "High", the timer jumped to 29:59 and for now, it's been running for 25 minutes without even displaying a heat warning.
> 
> ...


This sounds VERY promising. Thank you for the report! 

Especialy important to me is the fact, that the warning shows up much later.
Usualy I use 4k25 hq until the warning comes, than I switch to regular 4k25. I dont want to run into an overheat on set. I do have a second camera, but I dont like one camera to fail and stay off for hours to get fully operational again.


----------



## Jethro (Jul 22, 2022)

mikefize said:


> Okay, so first post, but I'm pretty excited about the new firmware  I took the plunge and made the update for my R5 with the file from the Italian site.
> 
> I'm especially curious about the new heat power off setting - it could be a game changer. I just set the camera to 8k raw and the timer displayed the usual 15:00 minutes you get in that setting. After changing the heat power off to "High", the timer jumped to 29:59 and for now, it's been running for 25 minutes without even displaying a heat warning.
> 
> ...


This sounds like a great result for a lot of users shooting 8k. But you're right, the temperature of the body (and, worryingly, the card) sounds significant. I wonder if Canon have just bitten the bullet and given people the option (via the new setting) to effectively just turn off warnings and forced shut-downs? The initial time periods on release may have been the Canon engineers exercising 'an abundance of caution' in not wanting that heat to damage any hardware, but maybe they've had enough data of actual results in the field to be able to extend it?


----------



## futzy (Jul 22, 2022)

R3 FW file is now availabe for download on Hong Kong site:








Product Support : EOS R3


Made for the best professionals in the field, the highly anticipated EOS R3 comes with a robust ergonomic design for professional handling, plus new and improved ...




hk.canon


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 22, 2022)

I installed the R3 firmware simply because I'm at a track now covering a race for the next 3 days. If the camera doesn't work well after the firmware, I have 2 more with me and our team all have Canon R6s that I could use - little risk to test it immediately.

Out of the gate, the new "Custom High Speed Count" (H+CH) is disabled as a drive mode by default. So I enabled it...I'm not very sure when I will practically use this feature. It seems advantageous to photographers that use light or sound triggers, but not for what I do...basically you press the shutter once and it automatically takes a maximum of 50 images (yes, in RAW/CRAW or JPEG) at a rate of 30, 40, 50, 60, 80, 100, 120, 150, 180, or 195fps. Then your camera can't do anything for the next 10-12 seconds while it writes to the card. That was with the ProGrade 650GB Cobalt card...so your mileage may vary with how long that process takes. This will personally not have too much value for me immediately - if I'm being honest. However, it's another tool that has been added. I will now dream about ways I can make this feature work for me or add to what I offer customers.

The real star of the show is absolutely the addition of 240fps video. This is something that will be tremendously useful in my line of work and I intend to put this to the test over the next few days. Hopefully my IBIS issues are fixed...I've actually had a rather bad time with my R3s IBIS system and CPS has ignorantly misdiagnosed my claim when it was sent in and had the poor communication to inspect and send one of the lenses back then asked for the lenses I experienced the issue with. My R3 can hardly every get a usable image while panning with my 100-500 at 500mm unless I turn off IS on the lens which also turns off IBIS. 400mm? No problem. 500mm? My IBIS seems to act erratically.

Oh well. Glad to have the new features...not what I was expecting when I read the firmware list at all.

***YOU STILL CAN'T CHOOSE THE FPS OF DRIVE MODES LIKE YOU CAN ON THE 1DX!!***


----------



## MiJax (Jul 22, 2022)

LSXPhotog said:


> I installed the R3 firmware simply because I'm at a track now covering a race for the next 3 days. If the camera doesn't work well after the firmware, I have 2 more with me and our team all have Canon R6s that I could use - little risk to test it immediately.
> 
> Out of the gate, the new "Custom High Speed Count" (H+CH) is disabled as a drive mode by default. So I enabled it...I'm not very sure when I will practically use this feature. It seems advantageous to photographers that use light or sound triggers, but not for what I do...basically you press the shutter once and it automatically takes a maximum of 50 images (yes, in RAW/CRAW or JPEG) at a rate of 30, 40, 50, 60, 80, 100, 120, 150, 180, or 195fps. Then your camera can't do anything for the next 10-12 seconds while it writes to the card. That was with the ProGrade 650GB Cobalt card...so your mileage may vary with how long that process takes. This will personally not have too much value for me immediately - if I'm being honest. However, it's another tool that has been added. I will now dream about ways I can make this feature work for me or add to what I offer customers.
> 
> ...


Does it write the 195 FPS into those weird RAW roll files? 

Seems like a bad implementation of a cool feature. I can see a use for it if it weren't so prescribed and if it were easily accessible for on-the-fly changes.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 22, 2022)

MiJax said:


> Does it write the 195 FPS into those weird RAW roll files?
> 
> Seems like a bad implementation of a cool feature. I can see a use for it if it weren't so prescribed and if it were easily accessible for on-the-fly changes.


Good news, NOPE!! It stores regular complete RAW files that open normally. I think what we’re seeing here is just Canon exploiting the buffer size and allowing it to be completely filled up rapidly while not even attempting to write to the card. Then you sit and wait for it to offload all the information from the buffer to your card. The file folder system unfortunately required DPP to work and it’s done so in a really poor way, IMO. But it also kept everything organized. And, as someone who rates all their images in camera and adds a star to the best shot of each car, I didn’t find it that cumbersome other than having to extract the RAW file in camera in a separate step. I believe it could have been better managed. I don’t know if this is necessarily better? But it does allow me to dump my cards and import without any issues seen on the RAW Burst Mode. It does mean that you are adding 50 images into your card sequence on playback and that seems more annoying than organized folders of each individual sequence that I could open and unpack, so to speak. 

Of note, there is NOT a pre-shot buffer to this mode. It doesn’t make very much sense unless it was to make sure the viewfinder remains useful?


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Jul 22, 2022)

There's also new firmware for R7/R10, however only listed change is apparently support for new Cloud RAW Development service soon to be launched:









キヤノンが「EOS R3 / R5 / R6 / R7 / R10」の新ファームウェアをリリース


キヤノンが「EOS R3 / R5 / R6」の新機能追加＆不具合修正、「EOS...



digicame--info-com.translate.goog


----------



## kcimer (Jul 22, 2022)

paul said:


> But have you tried "Initial Servo AF point for Tracking" AF menu 5?


It's complicated. Took me a year to get it. You have to setup a button for EyeAF start (icon is AF with eye just next to it) in Custom button setup. Then you can be in any AF mode, but if you did set it up to start from other focus modes it will start from that area. 
I have two custom buttons for AF - one is AF start with the setup I have being the spot or area and it is just like any other Canon AF, and AF-eye the search for the eyes but it starts from that point or area - if it is not there than it search the whole AF area and holds it there.


----------



## tbgtomcom (Jul 22, 2022)

I took the plunge this morning and updated both my R5s with the 1.6 firmware. No issues.


----------



## scyrene (Jul 22, 2022)

mikefize said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I think overheating on the R5 is a thing of the past. But holy hell, the body gets hot to the touch.
> 
> Edit 3: Threw in 5 Minutes of 4k120 (after 45 Minutes of 8k raw!), still no warning, I can still record in all modes. However, they are not joking about the heat. I almost burnt my fingers on the CFexpress card. Not sure if I am really comfortable with this.


I mean, the overheating is still there as you describe, it's just they're no longer preventing you disregarding it. Customisation is generally a good thing, but I wonder if it will mean more bodies or memory cards failing (or shortening their lifespan at least), and what that might mean with regard to warranties.


----------



## mikefize (Jul 22, 2022)

scyrene said:


> I mean, the overheating is still there as you describe, it's just they're no longer preventing you disregarding it. Customisation is generally a good thing, but I wonder if it will mean more bodies or memory cards failing (or shortening their lifespan at least), and what that might mean with regard to warranties.


You could of course be correct. But I also can't imagine Canon would allow users to enable a potentially harmful option without even giving note that it might be the case. I mean the promt says that the body and card will get hot to the touch, but nothing else. I suspect that it is a way for Canon to circumvent certain regulations for maximum temperatures in a lot of regions. If I remember correctly, there's a threshold for things like cameras to not get too hot in your hands. Sony has been doing this for quite a while now in similar fashion. Of course, I could be wrong.
I also think that they needed more time to validate whether those kind of temperatures might be harmful. Maybe that's why they've only just now released this update.

However, I agree with you. I don't really feel comfortable with it. In my daily work, I very rarely will push the camera to those limits, but I might have to in some occasions. I'll give CPS a call next week and ask them about it.


----------



## LesC (Jul 22, 2022)

V1.6 now on Canon USA site but still not on UK site.


----------



## MiJax (Jul 22, 2022)

LSXPhotog said:


> Good news, NOPE!! It stores regular complete RAW files that open normally. I think what we’re seeing here is just Canon exploiting the buffer size and allowing it to be completely filled up rapidly while not even attempting to write to the card. Then you sit and wait for it to offload all the information from the buffer to your card. The file folder system unfortunately required DPP to work and it’s done so in a really poor way, IMO. But it also kept everything organized. And, as someone who rates all their images in camera and adds a star to the best shot of each car, I didn’t find it that cumbersome other than having to extract the RAW file in camera in a separate step. I believe it could have been better managed. I don’t know if this is necessarily better? But it does allow me to dump my cards and import without any issues seen on the RAW Burst Mode. It does mean that you are adding 50 images into your card sequence on playback and that seems more annoying than organized folders of each individual sequence that I could open and unpack, so to speak.
> 
> Of note, there is NOT a pre-shot buffer to this mode. It doesn’t make very much sense unless it was to make sure the viewfinder remains useful?


I'm thinking this is a precursor to the pre-capture. I'm thinking it was not ready to push out just yet, but is coming, at least to the R3. 

On the 195fps mode it is interesting and much more useful that you can limit the number of shots in the burst. Something like a 10-20 shot burst that is cleared from the buffer in less than a couple of seconds makes it much more useable, IMO. That is of course, if it has a customizable button available to toggle it on and off. We'll see what people come up with.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 22, 2022)

MiJax said:


> On the 195fps mode it is interesting and much more useful that you can limit the number of shots in the burst. Something like a 10-20 shot burst that is cleared from the buffer in less than a couple of seconds makes it much more useable, IMO. That is of course, if it has a customizable button available to toggle it on and off. We'll see what people come up with.


That’s what I’m thinking. Since it’s a drive mode, it could be assigned in a C# mode to easily toggle in/out of that mode.


----------



## RomeoKC10FE (Jul 22, 2022)

I don't shoot video, as an R5 stills shooter I'm very, very underwhelmed by this update.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 24, 2022)

futzy said:


> Then it is something in the settings. Most likely back button focusing. I have no issues with R5 (2 years) or R3 and when a friend of mine that had freezing issues on R5 loaded my settings into his the issues stopped. He was using BBF and I am not.


You should contact Canon and let them know you have solved this issue, since their engineers have been unable to do so,


----------



## MiJax (Jul 25, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> That’s what I’m thinking. Since it’s a drive mode, it could be assigned in a C# mode to easily toggle in/out of that mode.


I was thinking about it a little more and think this would be a near perfect use of the "Recall Shooting Function" button. The option allows you to choose a lot of parameters and set them to a single button and you autofocus with it and all the attached settings. That way you can shoot normal up until you know you want the speed and use that button to shoot at the high speeds, and then release it and you are back to normal again.


----------



## MarcoS69 (Aug 7, 2022)

I only would know why Canon don’t fix the Electronic shutter limitation to Max 0,5 seconds on the R5.
It is annoying not to be allowed to use the focus bracketing for sunsets on the R5 while it is possible with R7 and even R10 (obviously possible also in the R3).


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 7, 2022)

MarcoS69 said:


> I only would know why Canon don’t fix the Electronic shutter limitation to Max 0,5 seconds on the R5.
> It is annoying not to be allowed to use the focus bracketing for sunsets on the R5 while it is possible with R7 and even R10 (obviously possible also in the R3).


Canon rarely, if ever, backports common sense updates. The R5-II will likely get the fix.


----------

